# Revolutionrace



## Ptech (1. Oktober 2017)

Kennt jemand die "Revolutionrace" Outdoorkleidung? Tauch plötzlich überall in der Online-Werbung auf. Tausende Positive Bewertungen in allen Bereichen: Outdoor, Biken,Klettern,usw.! Ob die Beiträge echt sind, oder Marketing weiss ich nicht. Soll wohl nur Direktvertrieb sein- keine Händler.
Hat jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dieser Marke?


----------



## EarlyUp (1. Oktober 2017)

Bewertungen kann man doch kaufen. Facebook Profile mit tausenden Followern gehört doch heutzutage zum Standard Marketing dazu. Alles eine Frage des Geldes. 
Die Marke selbst kenne ich nicht. Muss ich auch nicht. Werde auch nicht nach ihr suchen. Gibt einfach viel zu viel von allem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (1. Oktober 2017)

EarlyUp schrieb:


> Bewertungen kann man doch kaufen. Facebook Profile mit tausenden Followern gehört doch heutzutage zum Standard Marketing dazu. Alles eine Frage des Geldes.
> Die Marke selbst kenne ich nicht. Muss ich auch nicht. Werde auch nicht nach ihr suchen. Gibt einfach viel zu viel von allem.



Eben...deswegen die Frage! Wenn die solche Mengen an Bewertungen hat, aber es sich niemand findet, der so eine Hose am Hintern hatte, dann spricht viel für deine Vermutung!


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab eine Hosen von denen gute Qualität 
Guter Schnitt und Belüftung 
https://www.revolutionrace.de/hyper-pants/519-hyper-pants-mens-the-dark-side.html
Schnell geliefert mit Rechnung 
Die Soft-shell Jacke hat ein Freund taugt auch


----------



## fatsnail (1. Oktober 2017)

Hab ein paar Wander Klamotten von denen, alles echt gut verarbeitet & günstig - Konzept hört sich auch gut an wenn es denn stimmt, haben aber keine bike-spezifischen Schnitte von daher eher so für Acessoires & Basics https://www.revolutionrace.de/content/4-uber-uns


----------



## Ptech (1. Oktober 2017)

Klingt ja mal nicht so schlecht. Hatte die Hosen als Sauwetter-Hunde-Hose im Blick. Wenn ich sie zum Radeln nehmen könnte, um so besser. Dann sollten allerdings Knieschützer drunter passen!


----------



## Ptech (1. Oktober 2017)

Nur die weiblichen Models auf der Homepage sehen irgendwie aus, als wären die Hosen ne Nummer zu klein gewählt...


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Oktober 2017)

Knieschoner gehn 
Trailskin 2 hab ich an auf dem Bild 
Dh Schoner gehn aber auch 
Zum Biken finden ich sie ganz gut 
Ist eine L  Hose  ich bin 181 mit 88sl


----------



## Ptech (2. Oktober 2017)

@böser_wolf : Danke für die Info...


----------

